

Single founder, no programming knowledge just ideas....does he have a chance? - wotcorp

Hi 
I like to think of myself as an ideas man. I have a number of ideas for various web and mobile applications which I have ran past a few programmer friends of mine. They like the ideas. However my question is this, how far do you have to develop the application before applying to Y combinator? I was thinking of hiring a freelance programmer to get a mock up of the program as part of the application process. Furthermore as i said I am not a hacker just someone who wished they had studied computer science instead of business and languages...do I have a chance if the idea is good enough?<p>Thanks, love hacker news and think what Y combinator are doing for start ups is fantastic.<p>D
======
amrithk
Hi, I am working with two other people in creating a web application and we
were in the same position a year ago. We steadily picked up programming over
the months and of course, there were many stumbles along the way. We still
have a lot to learn but we are proficient enough to create somethng.

My advice is take the time to learn programming. It is deeply satisfying to be
able to create something yourself instead of relying on others to do it for
you. Plus, it makes you more aware of how your product is actually getting
built, and gives you a good understanding of the strength and weaknesses of
your idea.

It is frustrating, espacially in the beginning because it feels like there is
so much to know. There is. But you'll get into the groove of things once you
start immersing yourself in it.

------
aitoehigie
Ideas are not enough, you have to bring something else to the table, i will
advice you to learn how to hack, start with python, its easy to learn and at
the same time, very powerfull to do what want. Just my 2 cents.

------
wmeredith
There are LOTS of ideas men around. You don't have to be a programmer, but you
do have to bring some other value besides having good ideas. We've all got
good ideas. Salesmanship in particular is helpful if you are the ideas man.
Business sense or experience are also good.

------
Mistone
take your idea and create a product around it, if it works then the answer is
"yes" - if the product doesn't get built or doesn't attract users then the
answer is "no" - the only way to find out is to do it.

------
wotcorp
thanks for the replies. Working in a digital media start up at the moment as
their business development manager so I think I have the salesmanship. Re:
Programming true, i have started to learn it but would like to get a basic app
done to see if the idea is actually viable and if people actually want
it...before investing to much time into it.

